# Long climbs under 10% grade?



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

Where are long climbs over 1 mile but under 10% grade?


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

The Mulholland climb from PCH averages 6% over 7.1 miles. 

JSR


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

sundance cycles has a climbing chart on their website that has most of the S.M mountain climbs on it:
http://www.sundancecycles.com/rides/climbchart.htm


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

Great chart- love that.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Sepulveda Blvd either from West LA or from the Valley. Averages 4%-5%.


----------



## ronjon10 (Dec 25, 2006)

Mandeville Canyon off Sunset is 5 miles of steady climbing with only 2 stop signs both near the bottom. It's a 4-7% grade all the way til the last 200 yards or so which creeps up a bit, a nice kick in the pants to finish the climb.


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

http://socalvelo.com/sub/socalclimbs.htm


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

Santa Anita Blvd. from the gate a the edge of the neighborhood to Chantry Flats is 3.5 miles with an average grade of 9%. Great view and relatively few cars. Rode there yesterday from my place in Pasadena (near Old Pasadena). Nice ride but the winds going around turns on the climb were brutal. 

There is a good quality road that keeps going above Chantry Flats but I'm not sure how far, maybe another mile. The grade is the same. At some point the road turns to dirt. I saw two road cyclist coming down the road a few weekends ago so I know it is rideable with skinnies.


----------



## LCFrecrider (Jan 4, 2006)

that goes to the helicoper pad and it is paved all the way. Some parts are covered with leaves, sticks, rocks, but it is very rideable on a road bike...


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Glendora Mountain Road: 12 miles

South Grade, Mt Palomar: 12 miles


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Hmm, old thread, but I'd also add:
Mount Wilson, via Angeles Crest Hwy (SR 2) and Mt Wilson Rd.
Starts in La Canada-Flintridge. 18 miles, about 5.5% average, with a short 150-200 ft elevation drop near the middle.


----------



## gnr0385 (Jan 20, 2009)

yet another good resource:

http://www.lagrange.org/local_climbs.htm

If you head north on PCH Latigo canyon and Yerba Buena are long and about as beautiful as it gets.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

There are some good ones in San Diego. I don't know the mileage or avg grade on them, but Mt. Laguna on either Sunrise Hwy from Pine Valley or Kitchen Creek Rd are nice and long with plenty of vert.


----------

